# Macdrive 5 ruined my life



## simonjohn (Jul 23, 2004)

I recently used macdrive5 to transfer some files from pc to mac via mac formated external lacie drives. now these drives are unreadable on mac. There are are 4 new files in the root from Norton Anti Virus they all start with Norton FS, I am unable to remove these files. The Macdrive forum is not very responsive and these files need to be accessed quickly

Thanks for any Help. :exclaim: :exclaim: :exclaim: :exclaim:


----------

